# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Волонтеры культуры

## Рамоновна

Коллеги!

В свете последних веяний перед нами поставлена задача развивать волонтерскую деятельность.

Что сделали МЫ? В каждом клубе убрали по одному маложивущему формированию и организовали волонтерскую группу. Отредактировали журнал учета деятельности. Провели семинар с раздачей методического материала.  Заказали футболки - пока 10 штук. В дальнейшем каждый клуб получит комплект футболок с названием СВОЕГО формирования.

а вот такая эмблема у нас на готовых футболках (если кому надо - могу сбросить макет)

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Алла и Александр (06.06.2019), ЛЕРУНЧИК (06.06.2019), Людмила Ивушка (10.09.2019), Наташкин (06.06.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

а вот уже наши волонтеры - в действии, на Областном Губернском фольклорном празднике

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Алла и Александр (06.06.2019), ЛЕРУНЧИК (06.06.2019), Наташкин (06.06.2019), Натник (07.06.2019)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,  Меня заинтересовало это движение. Ирина Викторовна, а можно получить методические рекомендации и переделанный журнал учета работы. Буду благодарна и за эмблему.

----------


## ЛЕРУНЧИК

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР!!! МНЕ МОЖНО МАКЕТ? И на журнал учёта деятельности тоже ооооооочень хотелось бы посмотреть, если можно.

----------


## Натник

Я бы тоже не отказалась от материала) Спасибо за идею!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Хочется отметить, что за волонтерство скоро со всех нас СПРОСЯТ.
Это ведь одно из направлений нового нац.проекта Культура.


https://www.mkrf.ru/press/news/baza_...a_v_2019_godu/


https://добровольцыроссии.рф/news/40...h-regionah-ros

----------

Алла и Александр (07.06.2019), Натник (08.06.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

а вот - единый портал волонтеров
https://добровольцыроссии.рф


о культуре
https://добровольцыроссии.рф/events?...section=search


обучение
http://обучение.добровольцыроссии.рф

----------

Алла и Александр (07.06.2019), Натник (08.06.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

*МОРЕ идей*

https://добровольцыроссии.рф/project...section=search

----------

Elena_privat (09.06.2019), Натник (08.06.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

еще немного теории и методики

https://dis.ru/library/665/27794/

http://nlr.ru/nlr_pro/dep/artupload/...67/NA11735.pdf

http://возрождениекультуры.рф/news/2016-06-01-81


а вот исходная картинка. но это НЕ официальная эмблема. просто мне именно эта понравилась
https://yadi.sk/i/MevlulUrYwnbEg

----------

lenusik (01.07.2019), Натник (08.06.2019)

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------

Натник (16.06.2019)

----------


## Мелехина Настя

Всем здравствуйте! Волонтеры в культуре - очень животрепещущая тема! Я заведующая Дома культуры всего 6 месяцев. Еще разбираюсь. Но волонтерство очень меня заинтересовало. Если у кого-то есть дельные советы как и с чего начинать буду очень рада совету!!!

----------


## Скибыч

> если кому надо - могу сбросить макет


Макет! Макет! Макет!...)))) Спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*, https://yadi.sk/i/Y1pZB25IwQbPgA

----------

